# Form 888 when supporting witness has not met applicant or partner in person?



## Serenity88 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi there, 

We are in the process of loding my 820 Application, and I was wondering re Form 888, if a supporting witness who has not met me or my partner in person (i. e. my parents in Germany, his brother in Australia) would be able to submit a Form 888 as well? Both sides know we've been in a de facto relationship (1 year now), but we haven't visited my parents yet back home in Germany, and I have not met his brother in person yet either, due to him living in another state. We have other Forms 888 from Australian Citizens who know us both in person, so that's not a problem. Would just like to submit some additional ones, if possible. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

People from overseas do not do 888's they can just do statements.

I believe with onshore applicants they expect you to have 2 888's from people that have met you. 

If you want to include your partners brother he could do a stat dec instead of using the form 888.


----------



## Serenity88 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Form 888 must be completed by a person who:
• knows the visa applicant and their partner or fiancé(e) and
the history of their relationship;
• is at least 18 years of age; and
• is an Australian citizen or Australian permanent resident.

If you are not an Australian citizen or permanent resident and you reside outside Australia, your statement cannot be considered a statutory declaration under Australian law, even if it is made using this form or the template provided by the Attorney-General’s Department. However, under policy, your statement should be witnessed or certified according to the legal practices of the country in which you make the statement.


----------



## AmyDownUnder (Dec 29, 2013)

If you already have statements from people that actually know you both, I wouldn't include statements from family members that have not met your partner. It just seems like unnecessary paperwork. The statements are to show that people have witnessed you as a couple in society. If they have never met you then it would only seem like second hand or hearsay. The CO will have enough papers to go through without adding in extras. Just my opinion though.


Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I provided 2 Form 888s from Australians I met in person and 3 from people i never met in person but was in contact over skype, facebook etc. Worked well for me. No harm in providing those extra References.


----------

